# Surface scratch removal



## ClaphamDJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a 13 plate tt in Daytona Grey. Over the course of the last 12 months I have managed to get some surface scratches and have just noticed on my the drivers door that I really want to get rid off (see photos). The scratches are not through to the metal and just in June paint itself. I wondered what you'd suggest for this. I've never used anything like t cut and am worried I'd lose the shine from the paint work and scuff it worse than it already is.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

DJ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As long as you can't feel them with your nail they should come out with a good machine polish


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Megs Scratch X is pretty good. As said above though, if you can feel it with your nail it won't come out.


----------



## Macester (May 24, 2014)

What the guys above ^ said, I reckon there is a good chance that will buff out


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I had some marks like that on mine but they still showed afer a machine polish , i used a t cut scratch pen as a last resort and was suprised it really worked !!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ClaphamDJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 13 plate tt in Daytona Grey. Over the course of the last 12 months I have managed to get some surface scratches and have just noticed on my the drivers door that I really want to get rid off (see photos). The scratches are not through to the metal and just in June paint itself. I wondered what you'd suggest for this. I've never used anything like t cut and am worried I'd lose the shine from the paint work and scuff it worse than it already is.
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same type of scratch but on every single panel. Some panels have 3/4. 
Mind is being machine polished over the weekend


----------



## Jezza21 (Jan 7, 2013)

I used a T Cut scratch pen at the weekend, the guy in the shop made it sound like a great idea because it reflects light into the scratch instead of removing a layer of paint to disguise it. In practice however, I was left with what looks like dripped dried PVA glue where the scratch was. I ended up desperately cleaning it away because I thought it looked even worse than the scratch!

If anyone else has used the T Cut Magic Pen I'd welcome some tips on how best to use it because it did hide the scratch really well.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

If the pen works on the scratch itself, how about filling the scratch, leaving it to dry/set whatever, and then lightly claying over the surface to remove the excess from around the scratch - hopefully leaving the stuff in the valley of the scratch?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If that's not fingernail deep, machine polishing it should get rid of it.


----------

